# pirogue?



## Idratherbeoutside (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey I am just looking for some info on these little boats?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2009)

Ron Chapman makes the best ones known to man. GatorTrax  makes a good one too.

Both in Louisiana. I have a Chapman. It will float on heavy dew.

Start there.


----------



## dcarter (Mar 17, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Ron Chapman makes the best ones known to man. GatorTrax  makes a good one too.
> 
> Both in Louisiana. I have a Chapman. It will float on heavy dew.
> 
> Start there.




You could've stopped with Ron Chapman.


----------



## devolve (Mar 18, 2009)

dcarter said:


> You could've stopped with Ron Chapman.



X2


----------



## crow (Mar 18, 2009)

1st    Be sure a pirogue is what you want...very specialized and not for running or large bodies of water.  Low freeboard (but not as tippy as one would think and makes a pretty good shooting platform when staked) and takes a while to get used to if you are new to them.

2nd    If you go for a Chapman, which I highly recommend, it usually is a several month waiting list, so order now if you want it by hunting season.

crow


----------



## injun joe (Mar 18, 2009)

A pirogue is a good project if you're fairly agile with hand tools.Google "uncle john's cajun pirogue". They'll sell you a kit for around 40 bucks that includes the stems and frames precut from cypress.You add your own plywood and glass.I'll try to post a picture of one I built tomorrow.It's a fun build.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got one of Ron's guide series pirogues and push poles.  It's a little wider and longer.  I like it because there is room for my dog and more stable.  Haven't used it since Katrina screwed up my duck lease in Dulac, LA.  Been hanging from the rafters in my barn.  If you need it let me know.

Pirogue: n. French for "get your butt wet"


----------



## Idratherbeoutside (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive seen the build on uncle jon's page and Ive looked at ron Chapman's page . I'm a bigger guy but i am very experienced in a canoe. Which size would I want to get if I want two people and my dog? I would love to see some pictures if you guys have built them and any kind of input.


----------



## TJay (Mar 20, 2009)

Just for giggles you might want to check www.watermoccasin.net.  Not a pirogue in the traditional sense but they are a little more stabile and when outfitted with a bow mount trolling motor makes getting around in shallow water a breeze.  Should be availble in camo, but you'd have to verify that.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright IRBO,
Here are a couple of pics of the Uncle John's. This one is about 14' long give or take. I wouldn't recommend it for two and a dog unless it's two small people and the water is warm.I use mine for paddling in light water some but mostly for towing dekes behind my canoe.It's not unstable, but I'm 235#'s and the Chesapeake is another 60 if you don't feed her breakfast. Freeboard is at a premium after I add gun ,shells and dekes.


----------



## sheetsrep (Mar 20, 2009)

This one was made from an Uncle Jon kit I just duplicated a couple of ribs so I could make it a little wider. This one is as big as I could go with two pieces of ply. I am about 190lbs and paddle it with my six year old daughter with no problem.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice boat.


----------



## dcarter (Mar 21, 2009)

I built an Uncle John's kit about 12 0r 14 years ago. It was nice project, and it is always cool to make something with your hands and put it to good use, but those kit boats shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath as a Chapman.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 21, 2009)

Some like all fiberglass boats. What'd you end up doing with your wooden pirogue you built?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's the guide Chapman


----------



## dcarter (Mar 24, 2009)

Gave it to my cousin. He still uses it as far as I know.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Chapman and someones project I bought for 50 bucks.  I use the Chapman in cypress ponds and river swamp.  Stable but when you shave in the morning, make sure you're even on both sides.  Don't run jugs for catfish in them, take my word on this.   Kingfish


----------



## feathersnantlers (Apr 6, 2009)

*Can it hold a dead deer?*

Could the Uncle John's boat hold a dead deer, a lite weight tree stand and a hunter?

Looks like you could use that for getting to lake or river WMA honey holes.


----------



## howl (Apr 16, 2009)

While not so stylish, a Sportspal canoe is more utilitarian if deer and dogs are in the picture.


----------



## FVR (Apr 18, 2009)

How stable are pirogue style boats?  I am thinking of getting back to duck hunting as I may have an place this year.

I grew up hunting ducks in NJ and Md on the rivers and my duckboat was a 17' Folbot, wooden ribs, thick viynl covering that would not tip.  It was awsome, light, but now they are pretty pricy.

I was thinking of making a pirogue.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## G Duck (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Chapman if anyone is interested. Dont get to La. like we used to.


----------

